# New Planted Tank (360L)



## Radek (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello , i am just about to start my first planted tank , i will describe you my equipment and also ask you a few noob questions , plase forgive me if they were already asked . 

So here it is :
Aquarium 360 L (120X50X60)
Light : 6X54W Dennerle (2XAmazon Day, 3XSpecial Plant , 1XColor Plus) Trocal T5
Substrate : Deponit Mix Professional 3X9.6 kg + 80 kg Dennerle Crystal Quarzkies ~ 10 cm
Filtration: Eheim 2078 Electronic , Surface Skimmer Eheim , Eheim Media Set
UV-C: AquaMedic Helix Max 18 W
Heating: - Hydor 300 W (external)
- Dennerle BodenFluter 50W (HC) + Dennerle Duomat Evolution Deluxe (Controller)
RO: Dennerle Osmoze Compact 130
CO2: 
CO2 Tank 2 kg 
Papillon Pressure Reducer,Papillon Magnetic Valve,AquaMedic Reactor 1000, Dennerle PhController Evolution Deluxe
Fertilization: Dennerle Scheme

My questions are :
1. Had anyone used the Dennerle scheme for the cycle period ? Should I use the traditional one?
2. Are there any Papillon CO2 System users? Any reviews?

Thank you.

Best regards,
Ionut


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Radek, I am not familiar with either of the two things you ask about. However, keep in mind that a heavily planted tank right from the start is not likely to have cycling issues.

One more point I'll mention, you will have a lot of lighting on that tank (equivalent to nearly 4wpg on a large tank, if my math is correct), so be sure that your CO2 levels and your fertilization scheme is at optimum at all times, or you will have a large algae farm. If it were me, I'd cut some lighting there.


----------



## Radek (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi ,

First of all , thanks for answering .
Secondly , i can control my lamp individually so i can put just the right ammount of light!


----------



## Radek (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

It's been a while since I wrote my introduction here.

Things went well and my tank passed 2 months since setup and I had no algae problems during the first months .

The aquarium looks like this , I will add some wood after my wood stays for a while in water.

Here is a pic :










Have a nice day!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mishri (Jan 9, 2010)

thats 360L (95 gal)? it looks smaller than that.. looks good though.


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks great but I have to agree with Mishri, looks small.


----------

